# Got our 2011 calendar finished



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Save a copy and print it for your wall - it's a handy little fellow and the BCNH is a pretty cute young guy.

NAB 

Enjoy all!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't get the holiday dates you have here. Areyou stating that in Nevada, they celebrate New Years Day on Dec. 31th, and Christmas on Dec. 26th?

Maybe I am having a brain fart, but it doesn't make sense. Unless this is just for your business and not really for the general public.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> I don't get the holiday dates you have here. Areyou stating that in Nevada, they celebrate New Years Day on Dec. 31th, and Christmas on Dec. 26th?
> 
> Maybe I am having a brain fart, but it doesn't make sense. Unless this is just for your business and not really for the general public.


I'd imagine coz Xmas day 2011 falls on a Sunday, the Public holiday is the Monday.
Likewise since 1/1/11 falls on a Saturday, the public holiday is the Friday 31st

it does have an * and says "observed on"


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful NAB, thank you.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Silly. Christmas is Dec. 25th and Jan 1st is Jan 1st.

Man, Am I out of touch with this new world.

Nice calendar though. Even with the "revisions".


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

very nice thanks alot


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is great NAB, thanks.

Reti


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> Silly. Christmas is Dec. 25th and Jan 1st is Jan 1st.
> 
> Man, Am I out of touch with this new world.
> 
> Nice calendar though. Even with the "revisions".


LOL, I suppose a lot of it goes back to the old 5 day working M-F & Sat Sun Off style.
These days although the weekend is still technically Sat & Sun, so many people work flexi hours/days, but to be fair on those that dont, they still get holidays due if a public holiday falls on a weekend.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful! Thanks, Nab!

Terry


----------

